

Whole Foods code of conduct still has the “Online Forums” approval requirement [pdf] - yuhong
http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/sites/default/files/media/Global/Company%20Info/PDFs/CodeofBusinessConduct2013.pdf

======
mattkrea
They also have more serious issues such as the fact that they will only buy
animals that have been killed with gas pretty much ruling out a large portion
of locally sourced meat and I'd say that is far more important than not being
able to speak in a public forum without approval from the company (you'll find
that many places--I can't blog about what I do at work without going through
legal so I don't bother).

[http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/farm-animal-meat-quality-
sta...](http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/farm-animal-meat-quality-standards)

~~~
yuhong
Good point, but I am talking about this kind of thing in general.

There is this reddit comment that reminds me to post this for example:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/self/comments/3cudi0/resignation_tha...](https://np.reddit.com/r/self/comments/3cudi0/resignation_thank_you/csz9j3q?context=3)

